# Terrific classical and sacred music



## brianstreet54

Just came across this deal... It's PHENOMENAL!! Very strong music and every piece is a little jewel. Hard to beat 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001W1RFVS


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Perhaps this could be move into the "classifieds" section.


----------



## msegers

Thanks, *brianstreet54* for calling this to my attention. For those who haven't checked, it's an assortment of 99 classical & religious MP3 downloads for 99 cents for the whole collection (or 99 cents for each track, if you prefer). There are two selections less than a minute long; one is over eleven minutes. There is one Tibetan track, and many tracks are from monastic choirs - Gregorian and Orthodox chants. Composers range from Hildegard of Bingen and Bach to Messiaen and Pärt. I don't own any stock in Amazon, so I'm posting this note just to call this fascinating (and cheap) anthology to the attention of other classical talkers.


----------



## Margaret

Brianstreet54, my thanks as well for pointing this out. Looks like it's got some unusual pieces in it, but for 99 cents, it's worth trying. I'm downloading as I type.


----------



## marval

That looks very good, I must check it out, thank you.


----------



## Larkenfield

Long-time personal favorite:






I consider Gorecki's Third Symphony as highly spiritual and emotionally healing in nature... It's not just about loss… It's about the healing of loss and finally being at peace with yourself. Some listeners considered it depressing, but I consider it deeply soulful and ennobling of suffering and the human spirit:


----------



## melaniemorton

Just came across this piece...love it!


----------

